# Melton & District War Memorial Hospital june 2010



## MD (Jun 2, 2010)

The house and 15 acres of parkland were purchased by Col Richard Dalgleish in 1920, as a gift to the town, to become Melton & District Cottage Hospital. At the time, the local authority was looking for a suitable memorial to honour those who had fallen during the Great War, so in 1921 Wyndham Lodge finally became Melton & District War Memorial Hospital.
visited with Mr sam and Losttom  




























some more on
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattdonut/sets/72157624189899386/


----------



## Skin ubx (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice that. Amazing stair and ceiling.


----------



## Gangeox (Jun 4, 2010)

Great stuff mate looks quite tidy in there and that staircase is quite smart.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice work MD thats a Tidy littl place you found there. Reminds me of the Cottage Hospital at Thetford.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 4, 2010)

Assuming this is near Melton Mobray (not Melton Constable) I might have had some relatives used this in the past.


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 4, 2010)

yes its a short walk from the town center


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 5, 2010)

great pics matt, i visitied during the week and its really nice to see a place that hasnt been trashed YET. although i see the pikeys have been in there striping already in the older part of the building and a word of warning to people is that in places where the rain has come through the floors are very very spongey and dangerous so just go a bit careful. i will post a couple of pics up later in here if thats ok matt, i only have a few so dosent warrant a fresh report.


----------



## MD (Jun 5, 2010)

no worries wayneB 
went back today and there were loads of little kids running amok 
its not looking good tho
the rubber minge has gone as have the xray signs


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 5, 2010)

Richard Davies said:


> Assuming this is near Melton Mobray (not Melton Constable) I might have had some relatives used this in the past.



Rich, Im suprised you know where Melton Constable is!!!!!!!


----------



## MD (Jun 6, 2010)

Paid another visit yesterday yep its getting more trashed too 
a few more shots 
even the garage had a bed !!!




gateway to stable bock 




this room had it all peeling paint,nice ceiling spongy floor and thousands of tampons !!lol




we also found two rooms packed with records from babies and school nurse reports to deaths..


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 6, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Rich, Im suprised you know where Melton Constable is!!!!!!!



I've never been there but I know it's in Norfolk, & was the location of the main loco works of the Midland & Great Northern Joint Railway.


----------



## losttom (Jun 8, 2010)

Il get some of my pics up when i get a moment.....got one of the now disappeared rubber minge


----------



## mat_the_cat (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks to MD and sj9966 for posting up these photos.

My Gran spent her final days here in the early 90s, and looking at some of the photos it brings back memories.


----------



## ugly77 (Jun 23, 2010)

*visit*

hey all ive not posted in a long time due to work but ive finally dusted off my camera an made some time for my most loved pass time! Me an a few friends have been watching this site an have finally had the time to visit! Its a long way from donny lol.
The level of mindless vandalism is amazing but a lot is still there i wish i had the time a year ago.




some o the idiots who visit poletics dont belong here




some things really shouldnt be left behind! 




more mindless vandalism




what a find completely intact so beautiful




a respirator left out for all! 




very captain nemo lol shame about all the asbestos around an hard to find entrance but worth it!

hope you all enjoy il see you somewhere obscure soon


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 23, 2010)

Really good find indeed MD and co.I love the stable block in particular


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 23, 2010)

The strange thing i have found there and is getting us talking is.....could the double garge be the morge??

the garge has teratzo florring and plastered with two bay curtains and also has a sink. but surley as this is detached from the any main buildings it couldnt have been used for a ward or anything like that.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jun 23, 2010)

waynezbitz1 said:


> The strange thing i have found there and is getting us talking is.....could the double garge be the morge??
> 
> the garge has teratzo florring and plastered with two bay curtains and also has a sink. but surley as this is detached from the any main buildings it couldnt have been used for a ward or anything like that.



Theres some bits about it which make me think so, but it seems a bit of an odd place to me seeing as its on the front drive. Though what the hell else it could have been I dont know.


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jul 7, 2010)

I popped by there last night as i had a spare few hours and i can see some contractors have been very busy. all the buildings and outbuildings have been sealed up like fort knox with steel plating, every single window and door is plated on all the floors and i beleive security is back on site now. 

i think the pikeys have been taking way too much from the place.

although on a better note, it gets my mind thinking that perhaps they may actually do something with the place hence the extreme costs of sealing it up.

i thought it would end up like a lot of places and be left open to rot and then get burnt out which makes a perfect excuse to flatten it and build dozens of houses. perhaps this sint the case and one day this building may get restored.


----------

